# New forest pony breeders



## Hoof_Prints (26 September 2017)

Hi, I'm hoping someone can point me in the right direction.
As a kid I was involved with new forest ponies, we bred a foal and were in contact with some studs, a friend bought another 4yo that we produced together. I am now looking for another 3/4/5 yo quality pony to make 14.2 or above, but I'm really struggling to find them. Unfortunately I've lost details and completely forgotten the people we knew around 10 years ago, so I wondered if anyone could suggest who to talk to, and where to buy from? I don't mind unbroken, backed or fully broken ponies, but they'd need some handling. I'm not bothered about colour, a pretty colour is preferred but my priority is good movement and temperament .
Thanks in advance


----------



## minesadouble (26 September 2017)

I like the Marley Dene Stud's ponies. You tend not to see many right up to height NFs but do bear in mind that the maximum  height for the breed is 14.2hh.


----------



## Hoof_Prints (26 September 2017)

Thanks, I will have a look. Yes I noticed that they thin out around 14.1. I know of one that grew to 15.3hh and a handful of 15hh NFs , so I'm hoping there will be some out there. The horse will be for hunting/eventing eventually, so over-height is perfectly fine.


----------



## sz90168 (27 September 2017)

Have a look at the Willoway Stud. Also on Facebook there is a group New forest Ponies for sale/loan and New Forest Pony people. It would be worth joining them and asking on there. I am also keeping an eye out for a 14.2hh or over height one but they seem to be difficult to find.


----------



## Coblover63 (28 September 2017)

NFED probably has a list of breeders.


----------



## Peregrine Falcon (28 September 2017)

Sorry, pet hate.  Over-height equines are not fulfilling the breed standard.  I certainly wouldn't breed an animal for it not to be able to be registered in the stud book.  

Ones over 14.2hh will be difficult to find as there aren't many!!!  Once over height they will be placed on the x-register.  

I'll PM you

Also if you are on FB, there is a page called New Forest Pony People


----------



## Hoof_Prints (28 September 2017)

thanks , I'm happy to take the oddballs that don't meet the breed criteria  
My sister lives next to the new forest, so I'm happy to spend a week viewing ponies; I just need to find them!


----------



## Peregrine Falcon (28 September 2017)

Oddballs?!?!?!  How dare you! 

Shame, if you had posted a month or so ago I could have put one your way.


----------



## Hoof_Prints (28 September 2017)

haha! well I thought over-height rejects sounded a bit mean  such lovely ponies, but they don't seem quite as popular here as they were a few years ago (midlands), I can find more for sale on the continent! I'll get my hands on one somehow  I plan to make a few calls and then take a trip down there for a look around.


----------



## Peregrine Falcon (28 September 2017)

There are a couple of people in the midlands (Henley-in-Arden) who show NF and may know of something.  I used to live near that area and had my pony in a field by Solihull Riding Club many moons ago.  Drop me a line if you do come down and you could meet my lot(if you want!).


----------



## Hoof_Prints (28 September 2017)

Oh lovely, I have a few people to call now, I just need to revise the breed a bit and get shopping  I will let you know! That would be great thanks. I often make a trip to Bournemouth as that's where my sister studies, so we just make the short journey to the NF from there . I often walk around admiring them on the forest and imagining which ones could come home with me!


----------



## Peregrine Falcon (28 September 2017)

I made the trip 23 years ago to visit where my old boy had come from.  Fell in love with the forest and moved down four years later.  I'll keep my ears open too and let you know if I hear of anything that you could tag onto your visit.


----------



## Fraggle2 (11 October 2017)

Have a look at green cottage stud. They often have home bred youngsters for sale. They are between Bournemouth and the forest. In Verwood.   Both rhere stallions are hoys winners.
Pm me if you'd like there phone number.


----------

